# Cool Wildlife Pics..



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Post them in here


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great pics devon

that last one is deadly


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

WTF?? If it was albino it would have red eyes. They look blue. Photoshop?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I had the last one as my avatar for awhile lol. I love the tiger pics!









crazy mountain goat!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

awesome pics


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Plowboy said:


> WTF?? If it was albino it would have red eyes. They look blue. Photoshop?


if it's real, it could be leucistic


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Those Mountain Goats are pretty effing amazing!!







interesting thats for sure!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> if it's real, it could be leucistic


It appears that your probably right.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

heh, not the best pic but I took this at the Brookfield zoo in Illinois and happen to snap a pic while it was eating and it looks like it was giving a dopey smile for the camera:

View attachment 191614


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

^ lol looks like homer's mouth.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Not the greatest

View attachment 191686

View attachment 191687

View attachment 191688

View attachment 191689

View attachment 191690


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

My Xenia


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

locust said:


> View attachment 191683
> 
> View attachment 191684
> 
> View attachment 191685


This guy really wants to die....


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Apparently hes had the croc since it was an egg Armand


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

locust said:


> Apparently hes had the croc since it was an egg Armand


Anyway I wouldn't dare to do that with a croc, It doesn't matter I had it since he was an egg...crocs are wild animals with a very strong predatory instict, we're not talking about a big dog or a cat here mate...


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

locust said:


> View attachment 191683
> 
> View attachment 191684
> 
> View attachment 191685


wow! can you send me a link to this.. this is just nuts!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

I <3 vultures.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

p1ranha said:


> View attachment 191683
> 
> View attachment 191684
> 
> View attachment 191685


wow! can you send me a link to this.. this is just nuts!
[/quote]

i wonder how many people have ever been eaten by their own "pet"


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Cool trail cam pic of a bobcat catching a turkey!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


>


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Amazing photos of a mountain lion making a kill.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Whoa, killed that monitor...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

BS


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

^^^^^

america...f*ck yeah


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats what i thought when i saw it. it sure is a badass picture


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Pound-for-pound, the bobcat is the fiercest creature in the woods!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Some type of rattlesnake courtship dance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Mountain lion attacks an elk, but realizes it took on too much and gives up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Rare photos of a wolf catching salmon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Extremely rare photos of a Jaguar found in New Mexico. (the cat was released)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

> Background: A person named Daniel was visiting a friend in Montana and touring through Glacier National Park. They were hiking up a CLOSED ROAD when they came upon this scene. It is evident that the mountain lion and bighorn sheep were fighting on the mountain and fell to their immediate death sometime during the struggle. Pay special attention to the mouth of the mountain lion.....as it still has sheep hide in its mouth!!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bull those pics of a wolf catching a salmon... looks more like a coyote doesnt it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Trigga said:


> bull those pics of a wolf catching a salmon... looks more like a coyote doesnt it?


Although the pics don't give a good sense of scale, I'm almost positive that's a wolf catching that fish.

More cool pics:


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I think I ate one of those odd looking fish above while in Thailand.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

the dolphin or the sailfish?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Lemon shark feeding in the Bahamas.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> I think I ate one of those odd looking fish above while in Thailand.


Dorado?

Those mountain lion pics are crazy..

Keep the pics coming BS


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

The Dorado, that's it. Not bad either.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

dorado=dolphin=mahi


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------

